

BBC flouts cookie law with ironic cookie - pwg
http://www.meejahor.com/2011/05/27/bbc-worldwide-flouts-privacy-laws-with-radio-times-ironic-cookie-use/

======
mooism2
Is it actually against the law? If the cookie only states that the notice has
already been displayed, and is only used to avoid displaying that message
again?

